# TOR 1 - SHREK 2 [Harry Gregson-Williams]



## Jack McKenzie (Apr 23, 2020)

Hey everyone! Hope you are all safe during these times. I’ve decided to create a new series of videos called TOR (Transcription - Orchestration - Re-creation) where I attempt to transcribe and recreate cues and pieces of music from film, tv and video games by Composers who have been my greatest influences. Starting with Harry Gregson-William, who has been my no. 1 inspiration for my music style, he literally was the soundtrack of my childhood and I owe him, and a few other composers, a lot for inspiring me to pursue a career in music!

So here is my transcription and recreation of the Prologue to Shrek 2 by Harry Gregson-William!


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 23, 2020)

Sounds Wonderful  Very well done.

Thanks for sharing, I'm a big fan of HGW as well. Love his scores.


----------



## Jack McKenzie (Apr 24, 2020)

muziksculp said:


> Sounds Wonderful  Very well done.
> 
> Thanks for sharing, I'm a big fan of HGW as well. Love his scores.


Thanks! HGW is a huge inspiration for me, his animation work and collaborations with John Powell (who I also admire) are particularly good! Make sure you’ve subscribed as there’s a few more HGW on the way!


----------



## muziksculp (Apr 24, 2020)

Subscribed


----------



## David Kudell (Apr 24, 2020)

I love Harry Gregson Williams’ work too. Even back to the Antz days. Can’t wait to hear his score for Mulan!


----------

